# Multiple highs on OPK



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I just wondered if anyone can answer something that has me very confused.

We have been TTC for 2 years. Have been using Clearblue Fertility Monitor most of this time. My cycles are always 25-28 days and I always peak (after 2 days of high readings) on day 12-14.

Last month was my 2nd negative cycle on IVF  , so this month we were to have a go naturally.

I started to test on day 6 of cycle (as normal) and on day 12, got a high reading....I am now on day 23 and the monitor is *still* giving a high reading and I haven't yet peaked. It has not gone back down to a low read during this time.

I don't know what this means? Have tried Mr Google but can't really find anything. Has anyone experienced this or have a possible explanation please?

I am getting worried that there is something wrong with my ovaries??

Thanks xxx


----------



## A123 (May 27, 2011)

I know that PCO's can cause multiple peak days, however other than this I'm not sure. I was told this as i have PCO's. We are considering getting a clear blue fertility monitor due to the high ratings the product has. How have you found it in previous months? It seems like quite an expensive tool, which is great if it works, but not if it doesn't :-(.

Xx


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi A123,


Thanks for your reply. I started to use the monitor because my friend used it to get pregnant. She has PCOS and had ttc for years (in 15 years of marriage and no contraception, she had only had one child who is now 13), she bought the monitor and got pregnant with her 2nd child within 2 months, he is now 3.


I don't have PCOS but am worried that since IVF last month, I may have developed cysts.


I have found the monitor works well for me and is really accurate...even though I have failed to get pregnant, I know that is down to my low ovarian reserve and not the monitor.


Good luck with your journey, I hope you soon have success


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi

If you had a stimulated IVF cycle then the drugs may be affecting the readings (in my opinion), but do still ttc as I conceived my DS1 the month after a failed IVF, had no idea I had ov as was not looking into it, just gearing up for my next ivf when I tested positive!  I yhink the monitor is very sensitive to changes in hormones.  My IVF clinic actually told me you can be very fertile after a failed cycle which was true in my case.

The monitor has worked for me with pcos and I conceived the first month of using it, did m/c but then conceived ds2 immediately after the m/c.

good luck     

x x x x x x x


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Strawbs,


Your story is so inspiring. I hope that soon I will actually OV. I don't feel fertile though as no CM, so who knows?


Maybe the drugs are still not clear from my system or at least the effects of them on my hormones.


I know that in reality, IVF is my best chance, but can't help that hope maybe I will do this naturally


----------



## snowfairy (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi, 

I've experienced this too with the cb fertility monitor.  Some months it would give me a peak and others it would be all highs.

I think sometimes it can miss your lh surge,  maybe if its lower than other months or hasn't lasted as long.  In some people it lasts for a few days, others its hours, so if you peaked the afternoon before it may have been on the way down again and not been picked up.  

I usually tried to read the sticks like a normal opk as well as counting on the machine.  It's been a while from I used it but from memory this is the way it works.  The oestrogen line actually gets lighter the higher the level.  Can't remember which line it is but it will be there most days.  The other line is the lh and will probably only show 1-2 days.  So look out for when the oestrogen line goes lighter and the lh line is darkest (this will most likely be your peak even if monitor doesn't identify it).

As the other girls said it could also be due to hormones from your treatment or maybe you are just having a longer cycle.

Also if you stop using it and start again you have to reset it and it has to relearn what your normal hormone levels are.  I think that this can take a few months.

Hope this helps,

Good luck,


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Snowfairy.


The level did drop back down to low on day 25 of my cycle. i am really hoping that I did surge but it missed it. Whilst I know pregnancy without tx is unlikely, I still hope to manage it naturally.


I will see what happens now AF due    xx


----------

